
Ask HN: Best Exchange to Trade Cryptocurrency - kennethologist
Hello HN,<p>What are the recommended Cryptocurrency Exchanges for USA Citizens and Non-US citizens to trade Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, Monero etc?<p>Please include brief pros and cons as to why the exchange is being recommended.<p>Thank you
======
psyc
For variety of coins, Bittrex. You can also open accounts on various smaller
exchanges that list specific niche coins.

For comical leverage on the big coins (up to 100x) there's Bitmex. You'll need
to sneak in through a VPN if in the US.

For fiat onramps, Coinbase, Gemini, or Bitstamp. Avoid Kraken at all costs,
unless you really hate yourself. You have to roll a Natural 20 to have an
order succeed there.

------
nathanasmith
I'm not affiliated with them but I like Bittrex. The main thing I like over
some other exchanges I've used is the volume. Having good volume for any coin
you are trading is important otherwise you end up competing with bots making
it very hard to get a fill. Other things I like is very little down time, lots
of coins, a decent if not stellar interface, and a good API.

In the cons I wish they would add new coins faster though they seem to be
picking up the pace lately. That's about it. All in all, I'm happy with them
and would recommend.

------
existencebox
I've been stunningly disappointed by GDAX.

to put it briefly, their support left me hanging with a nonfunctional account
for 2 months now due to bugs in their site, and have simply stopped responding
to tickets.

I would not recommend anyone use a financial service with that level of
disregard for their customers.

------
nrashid7
Bittrex, currently the largest cryto exchange with a lot of altcoin selection.
Coinbase, if you're looking to just trade bitcoin, Ethereum and Litecoin

------
nxsynonym
I've enjoyed Gemini

low fees, easy set up, has good member service (in my experience)

only real cons is that it only allows you to trade btc and eth, no ltc or
other alt coins.

------
chrisked
Coinbase for Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Litecoin.

------
koancone
Coinbase seems to piss me off. They have obscure ID / KYC verification
requirements that change with the level (monetary value) of your transaction.
After I opened my coinbase account I sent them an email asking what
specifically I needed to submit have my account __fully __authorized for an
arbitrary value transaction. I resent being requested a different document
everyday. They never replied to the email so consequently I never used the
account.

